# What is the model#?



## Philip Unger (Nov 15, 2020)

Setting up on a Harmony remote and I can't find it in the about or settings area. Is there a modal#?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just pick "TiVo" as the model number. That should work.

The Model # is the TCDxxxxxx on the label on the back. System Info too, I think.

-KP


----------



## KD - Tech (May 16, 2020)

On a Harmony Hub based remote, Use Manufacturer "TiVo"; Model "Stream 4K"



Philip Unger said:


> Setting up on a Harmony remote and I can't find it in the about or settings area. Is there a modal#?


----------

